# technical question about florocarbon leaders...



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Is the stuff that is produced and sold as fishing line suitable material to exchange for fluorocarbon leader material? Both are 100% fluorocarbon.
Is there any major difference? 9 foot leaders for Lanier striper will eat up a small roll fast!
Thanks in advance for your opinions...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've always used fluorocarbon line for leader with no problems.

After trying many different brands, I prefer to use Seaguar red label.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Seaguar blue lable seems to be more abrasion resistance.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I think the 50 yd spools labelled "leader material" are the same thing as 250yd spools of line, you just pay more for it per yard. Why? Because they can get away with it.


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

SurfRidr said:


> I think the 50 yd spools labelled "leader material" are the same thing as 250yd spools of line, you just pay more for it per yard. Why? Because they can get away with it.


I use Cabelas No-Vis 100% fluorocarbon Fishing Line as my leader. It is in-expensive and extremly abrasion resistant. Comes in 200 yd spools.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

What are the differences between Seaguar fluorocarbon Leaders and Seaguar fluorocarbon Lines?-


a. Strength - While both are strong and will withstand the lb test listed, leader and tippet are stronger over shorter lengths and are not designed to be a long, main line product. The main lines are designed to take the impact load over a much longer distance, transferred throughout the line.

b. Double Structure Technology - Our TATSU line, Blue Label (FC) and Fluoro Premier leaders, and Grand Max, and Grand Max FX tippets are all Double Structure, a Seaguar exclusive process that injects two different molten resins through a special die. The resins are extruded as one solid piece. The harder, inside resin contributes to the Tensile Strength, while the softer, outside resin creates greater Knot Strength.

c. Price - Leaders and Tippets are more difficult to produce because of double structure and the resins involved, therefore line is less expensive and leader/tippets cost more.

d. Resins - Since Seaguar is the only fluorocarbon brand in the world that makes its own resins, different exclusive resins are used for all of our products. The resins in our line are different than the resins in our leaders


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The Bass Pro brand is made by Seaguar.


----------



## gulfcoastghost (Jun 25, 2015)

I use berkley vanish and like the 20lb regular line its more invisible than the 20lb vanish "leader material"


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I use Sunline Super FC Sniper Fluorocarbon Fishing Line. Expensive ($26 for 200 yds) as far as fishing line goes, but much less than leader. I've never lost a fish related to using this line vs actual flouro leader. I also use it in very clear water conditions for trout, and they hit it, so it must be as invisible as leader.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

When flourocarbon first came out, I did my own experiments fishing for striper in very clear water. I slow trolled live gizzard shad with half my lines with flouro and half without. While certainly not scientific, the results were clearly in favor of the flourocarbon.

Later, I tried the flouro line next to a rod with the flouro leader. Again, the leader outperformed the flouro line. To be fair, I never wound the leader material through my rod guides as I did the flouro line. Possibly, that alone caused enough wear and tear to make the line more visible?

To me, it doesn't matter - my confidence is in the leader material, so that's what I use. Damn a few bucks when I'm trying to get ONE BIG BITE!


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

I use Vicious brand fluorocarbon line as my leader. A friend of mine owns the company and he recommended it. He says there's a few small differences in the actual "leader" vs the "line", the main one being that the line is not as stiff as their leader. Otherwise it's made from the same exact material.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Skeeterdone said:


> What are the differences between Seaguar fluorocarbon Leaders and Seaguar fluorocarbon Lines?-
> 
> 
> a. Strength - While both are strong and will withstand the lb test listed, leader and tippet are stronger over shorter lengths and are not designed to be a long, main line product. The main lines are designed to take the impact load over a much longer distance, transferred throughout the line.
> ...


Thanks for sharing... that's interesting stuff. I always assumed they were the same. While I guess you could be cynical and assume this is all marketing BS- I think it makes sense and probably is true, at least for Seaguar. Potentially, it doesn't make a difference with all brands.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for the help, everyone. At least now I know a little bit more about where I should and shouldn't cut the corners... the 9-foot leaders with fluorocarbon line ought to be fine for my striper fishing, but if I'm headed to the gulf for what I would consider a trophy fish I think I would like to have the best available leader. Most of this stuff is not very available around my area (especially all in one place),so I usually wind up buying whatever I see..
Thanks for the help.:sailor:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Another thing to look at is they do not make main line fluoro in strengths over 30lb. There are only a few companies (used to be 3, may be more now) in the world that make all of the fluoro for many different companies out there. I use Sunline Shooter fluoro line in 16 or 18lb for my leaders, and it is amazing line. Very strong, and pretty stiff for a main line. It is as close to a leader line as you can find without buying the 25-50yd leader spools. It's expensive, and not available locally, but more than worth it when you rarely ever break off on anything. I had issues with Seaguar, mystery breakoffs and kinks in the line with everything from Red Label to Tatsu. Tatsu was good line, but nothing they make even comes close to Shooter. If you really want the best, try some Toray, that stuff is the best made.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

gulfcoastghost said:


> I use berkley vanish and like the 20lb regular line its more invisible than the 20lb vanish "leader material"


I experimented with the Vanish flourocarbon, and after several break-offs that I thought should not have happened, I tossed it in the trash. I was reading on-line where a striper guide commented that Vanish was "crap". I'm inclined to believe him. Granted, that was a few years ago, and they may have improved their product, but once bitten - twice shy. I won't use it again.


----------

